
Japanese space probe Hayabusa 2 video shows touchdown on asteroid Ryugu July 11 - bookofjoe
https://ktvl.com/news/offbeat/japanese-space-probe-captures-video-showing-touchdown-on-comet
======
bookofjoe
Better, more informative version:
[https://youtu.be/agnSwV451_4](https://youtu.be/agnSwV451_4)

